# CE lanyard?



## imagineero (Oct 28, 2012)

Anybody using one of these, or a similar style of lanyard with rope and a prussik? I've been using the typical 1/2" wire core with a grab for years and I've seen these rope layards becoming more popular. The CE one is kinda pricey but looks like something I'd probably get use out of. Don't know how I'd feel about being on a rope lanyard though. My wire core typically does end up getting frayed and nicked over time. I always use 2 points of attachment when cutting.

I guess I could always keep 2 lanyards.... a wire core for spur work, and a rope lanyard for pruning work.

Shaun


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Oct 28, 2012)

Its a good setup. I use mine for pruning and cabling work. The thimble comes in handy for hanging stuff when cabling. I use my wirecore for conifer removals anymore.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Oct 28, 2012)

I made my own and love it! this one is 15ft. of Imori and my other one is 30ft. long for big Ca. tree's


----------



## imagineero (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice looking lanyard!

I ended up grabbing one of the CE lanyards yesterday and tried it out today. In terms of using it, it's a big improvement over my older 1/2" wire core and micrograb. Its real easy to adjust so I used it more often, and it does work as a second tie on point pretty nicely. I think the second prussik with the becket is a bit of a gimmick, I can't really see myself using it but I'll keep it on there for a while to try it out. The price is a little high, but here in aus it costs less than what the indoividual components would cost. That DMM pulley is pretty nice. 

It feels a bit weird using a rope as my flipline though. The CE one is only 10mm. I know it's strong enough, but it feels puny. I'll probably change it out for some 11.7mm or something. 

Here's a bonus question for anyone with the treemotion harness. Do you ever clip your flipline into the lower D's like this guy does in the vid?

[video=youtube;n-LSbQfNCNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-LSbQfNCNU[/video]


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 4, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> I made my own and love it! this one is 15ft. of Imori and my other one is 30ft. long for big Ca. tree's



Nice set up. I use to use a similar set up my self but with the prussic tied directly to my D ring and a snap clip instead of a pulley to advance the knot. 
I may go back to it, getting a swivel eye carabiner spliced on some 11mm line and a pinto pulley I like that set up because you can let out line with with your weight on it.
On really big conifers, I old school it with my home made 3/4in 3 strand, putting a cable in it myself and using a becket bend(suicide knot) to attach it to my belt. I like that weight for getting good whips around the tree as I go up.


----------



## imagineero (Nov 4, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> I made my own and love it! this one is 15ft. of Imori and my other one is 30ft. long for big Ca. tree's



Do you find yourself using the becket much? What do you use it for?

Shaun


----------



## imagineero (Nov 4, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> On really big conifers, I old school it with my home made 3/4in 3 strand, putting a cable in it myself and using a becket bend(suicide knot) to attach it to my belt. I like that weight for getting good whips around the tree as I go up.



Nice one! Have you got any pics of that flipline? I'd love to see it... I've heard of guys making their own wirecores with 3 strand before, but I've never seen it done. Sounds like a good skill to have.

Here's some guys flipping out;

[video=youtube;wJJUTu-plYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJJUTu-plYQ[/video]

I've only ever had one go of spiking up a big tree, it was about 8 feet at the base but tapered off pretty quick to 6 or 7 feet. About 180~200' tall as near as we could measure. My wirecore is only 10' long, and I was needing something closer to 30'. Ended up just using some half inch rope. Half an hour later, I'd progressed about 10' up the tree and I was completely exhausted. Kept gaffing out and just couldn't get the hang of it. Ended up coming down, and spending the next hour or so trying to rig a line in the first branch which was a bit over 100' up. After many many big shots, we hit it and I ended up SRT'ing up to that first fork where the tree was a more manageable diameter for my 10' pole strap. 

Woke up the next day with my upper body and forearms aching, and a whole new respect for old time high climbers.

Shaun


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 4, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Do you find yourself using the becket much? What do you use it for?
> 
> Shaun



Yes, the 6mm thimble works very good.
You can SRT with it if you need longer lanyard, DRT I only can go out on a limb 7 1/2ft. with 15 ft. of lanyard rope, but 15ft. 
with it in SRT mode.

You can also use it for a 3to1 by using a DMM revolver carabiner and hooking it in the thimble


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 4, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Nice one! Have you got any pics of that flipline? I'd love to see it... I've heard of guys making their own wirecores with 3 strand before, but I've never seen it done. Sounds like a good skill to have.
> 
> Shaun



Here is a picture I posted a while back of both home made lanyards, the prussic one and the cabled one.
http://www.arboristsite.com/arborist-101/197697-2.htm

It really easy to put the cable in three strand rope. I learned and climbed for years using the becket bend tied on a D-ring. It wasn't tell I came down off the mountain I knew there was any other way to use a lanyard. It(becket bend) freaks flatlanders out. 
I use to regularly climb 60 and 70 in. pines whipping up them using both arms. It's not hard but takes a certain knack. Three strand was pretty easy to braid and splice, I need to learn how to do braided line one of these days.


----------



## Bermie (Nov 6, 2012)

I use rope lanyards for pruning, wire core for takedowns, use both on occasions when I feel like it!
Been using rope lanyards for 10 yrs...real easy to make your own, and customise it for length and extras. Buy the components from the US, WAY cheaper than sourcing in Oz.
I use older friction hitches on the lanyard, ones I don't use for my main climb line any more, you know, still ok but the nice new one is better on the main line!


----------



## imagineero (Nov 6, 2012)

Bermie said:


> I use rope lanyards for pruning, wire core for takedowns, use both on occasions when I feel like it!



I think I'm headed the same way.... 
I like my wire core on spurs, but that rope lanyard is a godsend on pruning work. It gives you a lot more fine tuning options for work positioning. I don't need that so much on spurs - I can just spike up to where I need to be. I'm liking the rope lanyard more as I'm getting used to it.

Shaun


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 7, 2012)

I've used alot of different combinations of lanyards and adjustors: gibbs, positioner, cinch, e2e's, etc. Lately I've been splicing Blue Moon about 15' with a ISC triple biner snap, Gibbs ascender for removals, positioner for trimming. I'm getting ready to splice another ISC biner snap onto either 8mm or 10mm ocean and see how that works. I really dont care for e2e adjustors, even the short ones, mainly because they wear out and/or develop memory in them, and I really dont liike how they feel when pulling the slack out one-handed; even the short ones have some loss/slack pay thru from what you actually pulled and that's not awesome when you've been using a gibbs for a long time. I never liked the cinch but I think my experience with it was unfair bc I always used a 11mm line, so I'm going to try the smaller diameter stuff and give it another shot. Positioner has always been about the best though. I liked to switch things up, and also let my guys try out different gear and see what they like as well.


----------



## Dannicus (Nov 10, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> I made my own and love it! this one is 15ft. of Imori and my other one is 30ft. long for big Ca. tree's



Nice nice, the imori feels real nice, made tis one myself. 20ft..mines bigger haha!View attachment 261641
View attachment 261642


----------



## imagineero (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice looking lanyard.... Did you do the splicing yourself? I've never spliced imori. Did you use a fid, or a puller?

I do wonder hoe you guys go managing the tail on the layard, daisy chaining and unchaining or whatever. I kinda like the shortest lanyard possible, to keep my setup clean and simple. I climb with 10' most of the time. I do use a second highline from time to time, on freaky limbwalks or whatever, but I'll mostly use the tail of my climb line, or a second climb line for that purpose. It's not that frequent that I could see myself carrying around 20'-30' of lanyard all the time just for the heck of it.

Shaun


----------



## Dannicus (Nov 10, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Nice looking lanyard.... Did you do the splicing yourself? I've never spliced imori. Did you use a fid, or a puller?
> 
> I do wonder hoe you guys go managing the tail on the layard, daisy chaining and unchaining or whatever. I kinda like the shortest lanyard possible, to keep my setup clean and simple. I climb with 10' most of the time. I do use a second highline from time to time, on freaky limbwalks or whatever, but I'll mostly use the tail of my climb line, or a second climb line for that purpose. It's not that frequent that I could see myself carrying around 20'-30' of lanyard all the time just for the heck of it.
> 
> Shaun



Yeah i do all the splicing myself. I see where you are coming from, with the length it can be a pain carrying it around the tree, i like you always climb with a 10' and take the 20' with me when i know lots of limb walks to be likely. You do get used to it being around though, on more occasions i have wished i had it with me, makes for some comfy work positioning with the secondary.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 10, 2012)

Dannicus said:


> Nice nice, the imori feels real nice, made tis one myself. 20ft..mines bigger haha!View attachment 261641
> View attachment 261642



Big Dan, nice job, imori has a good fell to it, makes a good lanyard


----------



## imagineero (Nov 10, 2012)

I tried some last year and thought it was a bit limp


----------



## Dannicus (Nov 10, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> Big Dan, nice job, imori has a good fell to it, makes a good lanyard



Cheers bro..these also make for good lite weight lanyards View attachment 261689
with this line i made a 12' a 15' a 18' a 20' and a 30' View attachment 261688
at least im set for a while. Had 200' of the blaze, climed on it 3 times and hated it, good lanyard though.


----------

